# Looking for Nebraska Boer show producers



## KIBG (Aug 17, 2011)

My young family and I have started our own herd and we would like to learn more about the showing aspect of goat breeding. My question is are there any producers from Nebraska on this forum that are showing that would be willing to help some newbies along? We are not new to stock as I grew up milking cows and my wife grew up farming, but we are new to showing and could use some mentoring. Thanks in advance to anybody that is willing to help us!! :wave:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

There are lots of boer owners here--just ask some questions as posts and you will get great answers :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

A family as in young children/teens? Might be worth it to check out your local 4-H and see if there is anyone who shows boers. I've met a lot of people that it's a 'family affair,' the kids show in 4-H, and their parents show in breed classes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope you find a good mentor .... if you have any questions please.. just ask.. :thumb:


----------



## KIBG (Aug 17, 2011)

Young as in my sone is 5 and my daughter is 2 so 4-H is out of the question for a few years. I would like to get my son into showing sooner than the age requirement for 4-H. Would luv to ask all kinds of questions, but I have to know what to ask :?


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi! I'm in NE and my neighbors raise Boers. (I raise Fainters.) All of their kids showed in 4-H and started young. I think they were in Clover Kids first. If you have anything specific you want to know, I'll ask them. Are you in western or eastern NE? I know of a good resource by me in Weston.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Your 5yr old should be old enough for 4-H. My daughter is 4 and will get to be in Clover Buds next year. Wouldn't hurt to ask  
The people we just bought our young buck from last week breed and show their boers on a professional level. Their daughter has been showing for many years and is now a 4-H leader in their county. Their younger daughter is in 4-H, while the parents show as well. We actually first met them at one of the shows back in the summer. 
So it definitely wouldn't hurt to contact 4-H and talk to them, they might be able to recommend someone in your area that can help you out. Especially if your wanting a mentor, as a lot of the people involved with 4-H are really nice and helpful.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Our 4-H shows will sometimes let 4 yr olds show. They might have somethign called a rookie round up, which is basically little kids getting to practice showing. They don't get placed or anything but we started doing those with my brother and he loves them (he's four and started when he was three). Typically novice showmanship is 5 to 8 yrs old but if your kids can control their animals they might make an exception (they do here)


----------



## KIBG (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks to all of you for the help!!! I am in Central Nebraska, just east of Kearney. I will check with 4-H and see what the exact age requirements are but I have never seen a 5 year old show at any fairs around here.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

In Indiana you have to be in 3rd grade or 10 years old to show an animal but 5 years old is when you can start 4-H as a clover bud.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

RPC said:


> In Indiana you have to be in 3rd grade or 10 years old to show an animal but 5 years old is when you can start 4-H as a clover bud.


In our county its 3rd grade or 8...so it really just changes on the county. But Boer's can be big so you need to make sure your son could handle them if he chooses to show at a younger age.


----------



## myoungfarms (Jun 15, 2011)

Hi - What part of Nebraska are you located? I'm located in Northeast Kansas and would be more than willing to answer any questions you may have. I have some friends in Rulo, Nebraska (Southeast, NE) and they have boers and dairy goats. Also, there's a good breeder in South Central, Nebraska around Red Cloud - Lee and Sharon Dana - have Double-D Boers. You can go to their web site: http://www.doubledboergoats.net/index.html

Hope that helps you! :wink:


----------



## KIBG (Aug 17, 2011)

Central Nebraska, near Kearney. Thank you and I will try to get ahold of them :wave:


----------

